# Choosing some new knives



## burntrice (Jul 29, 2012)

Firstly hi all,

I stumbled across this site while trying to do some research into some kitchen knives I've got my eye on. While in a local shop I saw a few 'Richardson Sheffield Midori' knives and I've all but fallen in love! I've had a long time obsession with pocket / camping knives and have a thing for VG10 steel so when I saw these Midori's were VG10 Damascus it was hard not to buy them there and then.

I figure i'll get a parer, an all purpose and a 12.5cm santoku for a total of £195. I'll like to know if anyone has any experience on these knives, would you consider them a good buy or is there something else you'd recommend?

Any comment both for and against would be very much appreciated before I spend my pennies.

Thanks all

Ady


----------



## burntrice (Jul 29, 2012)

Well I guess there's no need for recommendations and when arriving home from work my wife gave me a gift...

http://i344.photobucket.com/albums/p359/burntrice/DSCN2486.jpg

http://i344.photobucket.com/albums/p359/burntrice/Untitled-2.jpg

http://i344.photobucket.com/albums/p359/burntrice/Untitled-3.jpg

http://i344.photobucket.com/albums/p359/burntrice/Untitled-1.jpg


----------

